# Sticky  Setting up a substrate in a planted tank



## MatPat

The following is a pictorial of a 75g tank I set up back in the November/December time frame. I used a single 50lb bag of Soilmaster Select as a substrate along with some Canadian Sphagnum Peat moss.

The first step I took was to lightly dust the bottom of the tank with some of the Canadian Sphagnum Peat Moss (Shultz brand) to help kick start the substrate. Notice you can still see the orange sticker through the dusting of peat.









Next, I added some unwashed (dry) Soilmaster Select to hold the peat down. You can use pretty much any substrate you choose as long as it is small enough to keep the peat "dust" from seeping through it. Then I added about a quart of mulm obtained by cleaning a couple of my filters. The mulm addition is the dark streaks you see in the Soilmaster Select. Without adding the Soilmaster the peat would have floated with the addition of the mulm.









The next step was to add the remainder of my bag of Soilmaster Select and give the substrate a slight slope from front to back.









I was originally going to fill the tank and let the debris settle out overnight and do a water change in the morning. Since I filled the tank very slowly, the water was clear enough to plant. I "plopped" an Anubias and some other stem plant in there (I think it was Water Sprite) to show how clear the water was after filling the tank half way.










I thought I should add that I did not rinse the Soilmaster at all. I have read recently that some folks are having clouding issues with the Soilmaster (not sure if they are using the select or the larger grain Soilmaster) after rinsing it. I did not experience much clouding at all as you can see from the pic.

I will add a pic of how the tank looks now in the next day or two.


----------



## Cavan Allen

So would you say that the one bag gave you a substrate of adequate depth?


----------



## MatPat

Yes, 50lbs gave me about a 3" average substrate depth in the tank.


----------



## MatPat

It's been a bit more than a day or two since I said I would update the pics so here is a pic of the tank as it looks today. Keep in mind this is a growout tank


----------



## shiver905

LOOKs great,

are these the right products
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...4443302670&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true

I cant find soilmater select in canada.. Any knowledge?


----------



## dustinsfishtanks

Matpat,

I like your style and your location. I have buddy who lives in West Chester and I am from Findlay, though I live in Lexington now.

Here's how I set up my 220 with dirt...

http://www.fishtanktv.com/220-planted-fishtank/dirting-the-220-gallon-fishtank/

What is soilmaster select? I use miracle grow Organic mix in my tanks. How is soil master?

Dustin


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Dustin,

Soilmaster Select is a heat treated Montmorillonite Clay product; something similar to Kitty Litter. I am not sure that Soilmaster is still available; I know that Soilmaster Select Charcoal is discontinued. Turface used to make a product called Turface Pro League Grey but it is discontinued as well although it is still available in Heritage Red, Natural, and Red. It costs about $22 a 50# bag and a bag will cover about 6 square feet to a depth of 3". If you are looking for a "Grey" product, I have heard that the aquariumplants.com brand of substrate in the Black Diamond color is similar to the SMS Charcoal and Turface Pro League Grey, but more expensive.


----------



## lilobee

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Father Fish

I am anticipating using soluble mycorrhizae mixed with worm casings and ironite containing clay and sand. Will cap with 1" 21 gr silica and .25" powder sand. Diatomaceous powder and Age Old organic fert will go down as a light dusting on the glass before about 1" of the soil mix. Does this sound reasonable? This will be a non CO2 system.


----------



## supperfish

Thanks for sharing. Can I use one type of planted tank substrate? I only need to grow some easy to care plants in my new planted tank. I'm considering the Eco-complete substrate.


----------



## hoppycalif

supperfish said:


> Thanks for sharing. Can I use one type of planted tank substrate? I only need to grow some easy to care plants in my new planted tank. I'm considering the Eco-complete substrate.


Yes, any commercial material sold as a planted tank substrate will work very well with nothing added, and no layering of other materials. Most people will agree that ADA Aquasoil Amazonia is the best material to use if price is not a consideration. But, there are many other good materials available.


----------



## OllieB3

Good info Hoppy. I'm curious why you state no layering? My LFS suggests a sub layer and I thought that was questionable.


----------



## hoppycalif

If you use dirt as a source of substrate nutrients you have to cover it with something else to keep from having a tank of cloudy, muddy mess. That is when a layered substrate is a good idea. My current tank has a mineralized topsoil substrate, with worm castings and Azomite mixed in, with a thicker black blasting grit top layer ("Black Diamond" from Tractor Supply). It is working well for me.

A disadvantage of this type of layering is that it is very difficult to salvage the more expensive part of the substrate and reuse it. 

I have also used ADA Aquasoil Amazonia and had very good results with it. I can't remember any substrate I have tried that I didn't have acceptable results with.


----------

